# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Pigmentvlekken verwijderen doe je zo

## FRANCOIS580

Pigmentvlekken verwijderen doe je zo 

*Kraaienpootjes, rimpels en pigmentvlekken. Evenveel tekenen des tijds, die onze huid ontsieren. Willen we er niet allemaal zo vlug mogelijk komaf mee maken? Er zo lang mogelijk jong uitzien, is toch ieders betrachting? Vele crèmes en behandelingen beloven je de eeuwige jeugd, maar hoe geloofwaardig zijn al deze mooie beloften? Ouderdomsrimpels en kraaienpootjes kan je er wél zoveel mogelijk mee verdoezelen, maar hoe zit het met hardnekkige pigmentvlekken in onze huid? Hoe ontstaan ze, en wat kan je er tegen beginnen? Recent werd de pigmentlaser in de strijd geworpen, maar is deze wel voor iedereen inzetbaar? Hoe gaat zo'n behandeling met de pigmentlaser precies in zijn werk?*


Zowel ouderdomsrimpels als kraaienpootjes vormen al lang geen probleem meer en kunnen zonder probleemloos gladgestreken en/of opgevuld worden. Nu dat varkentje is gewassen, zoekt de schoonheidsindustrie uiteraard een andere bron van inkomsten, en dat zijn nu de pigments- of ouderdomsvlekken geworden. Als we alle schoonheidsspecialisten mogen geloven, zal ook dit huidprobleem niet lang aanslepen vooraleer definitief mee afgerekend wordt. Voorlopig proberen dermatologen deze pigmentvlekken zoveel mogelijk te verdoezelen met behulp van allerlei oplichtende en vlekverwijderende middelen. En nu wordt dus de pigmentslaser ingeschakeld.

*Heldere en egale huidskleur statussymbool*

De ganse whitening hype die de laatste jaren ontstond, is niet meer te stuiten. Deze trend kwam onverwacht overgewaaid vanuit Japan. Daar is een jeugdige, strakke en egale huid uitgegroeid tot een waar statussymbool. Voor ons betekent dat er zo lang mogelijk jong uitzien. De recente behandeling met de pigmentlaser werd in een erg korte tijdspanne dan ook enorm populair.

*Tekort aan melanocyten*

Pigmentsvlekken zijn het resultaat van het verouderingsproces van je huid. Het zijn vlakke en donkerkleurige vlekken die vooral op die plaatsen ontstaan .../...

*Link bij dit artikel*

- FRANCOIS580 - 

leefgezonder.blogspot.com

----------

